# New to Microskiff



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Will, that's awesome to own a Scout like that at the young age of 14yrs old. There are plenty of guys on this forum that would love to own one. My 1st skiff I own on my own was a 14ft Jon boat with a small Merc 7.5hp kicker on the back, that I bought with lawn mower money I earned (mowing the neighbors lawns. Later I upgraded to a 9.9 Johnson and then a 15hp Johnson. By the time I was 14, I ran my dad's boat, but still had that lil jon boat, which I then upgraded it to a bass boat build. I tore up the snook, tarpon, jacks and bass with that little rig. Fun times!

Keep that thing clean and functioning and it will last you a long time. Lots of good info on the How-to's here on microskiff, with anything you need or like to do on it, with any maintenance or upgrades. 

Ted


----------



## Craigslist627 (Mar 31, 2020)

@Backwater, thank you for the reply. My first boat was a 14 ft 1976 Alumacraft v-hull that my grandfather gave me. He gave me a 1977 Evinrude 15 hp to go on the back, but I was like 11 at the time so my parents wanted me to have something safer so they bought a 2014 Yamaha 9.9 to put on the back. They converted it to a console to make it easier to drive.


----------



## Craigslist627 (Mar 31, 2020)

@Backwater Sorry for all the replies Mircoskiff said it was too big to post as one reply. My grandfather also gave me a 12 ft Landu Jon boat. I put the 15 hp on the back of that and I got it running and it ran amazing. I fixed up the Landu (New paint, rewired lights, new transom) and experimented between the 2 motors that I owned. In the picture, I had the Yamaha on the back of it. I eventually sold the Landu to someone but I kept the motor.


----------



## Craigslist627 (Mar 31, 2020)

Here are some photos. I'll post some more info soon


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Craigslist627 said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Will. I am 14 years old and I live in Charleston SC. With the help of my parents, I bought 2007 Scout 160 sportfish with a 2007 Yamaha 70 2-stroke on the back with 990 hours. It came equipped with a poling platform, bench seating in the back, and a live well under the seat in front of the console. It has storage under the bow and under the bench seat. It came equipped with a new Simrad Go7, 2 JL audio speakers, and a JVC head unit. With the wind and tide in my favor the boat runs 39 mph. Over the next few years, I hope to make some modifications to it such as wrapping it, putting in more speakers, making a custom dash panel, sun pad for the front when I’m cruising and not fishing, adding transom/cockpit lights, etc. Let me know what you think I should do. I will post more pics of interior soon. If you have any questions about the boat let me know. Thank you!


Congratulations Will. You will have lots of fun & learn about owning & maintaining a nice skiff! Happy for you!


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

What a blessing to have such a generous grandfather to get you started!

You can do a lot of things to your boat. Tell us, what does it not do right now that you wish it could?

-- Carl


----------



## Craigslist627 (Mar 31, 2020)

m32825 said:


> What a blessing to have such a generous grandfather to get you started!
> 
> You can do a lot of things to your boat. Tell us, what does it not do right now that you wish it could?
> 
> -- Carl


Overall its a great boat but I wish it had a little shallower draft. Just yesterday my friends and I put the boat in at the landing and then went back to my house to grab something and when we came back to leave, it was too shallow and we trimmed the motor up and tried to pole it out but we got stuck not even ten feet away from the landing. We were there for like 2 hours lol!


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Does it float pretty level? When it got stuck, what was dragging on the bottom most? Small boats are sensitive to weight distribution. To get your boat to float as shallow as possible you may need to move weight around. The best weight distribution is something you find out by trial and error. It will be different for you by yourself versus you with a friend.

-- Carl


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

I think you can get at least 3 skinny girls in bikinis in that boat, and yes girls like music so add some more speakers. Please post pics.


----------



## Redfish Roger (Mar 31, 2020)

You are never to young to learn, in many things in life less is more. Tight lines and stay safe young man.


----------



## Craigslist627 (Mar 31, 2020)

m32825 said:


> Does it float pretty level? When it got stuck, what was dragging on the bottom most? Small boats are sensitive to weight distribution. To get your boat to float as shallow as possible you may need to move weight around. The best weight distribution is something you find out by trial and error. It will be different for you by yourself versus you with a friend.
> 
> -- Carl


I think it rides pretty level. I don't really have to make people sit in different spots to even out weight distribution like I did on my Jon boat. If my friends and I are all on one side it lists over some but nothing crazy. sometimes when that happens water will come back in through the self baling holes in the hull. I would say that it was dragging the bottom more towards the back because it it heavier because with the motor, gas tank, battery, and poling platform back there. When we got stuck I had my 2 friends sit on on the bow to try to get the stern to rise up but despite our efforts we weren't able to get out. I will mess around with the weight distribution and hopefully find out what setup works best!


----------



## Craigslist627 (Mar 31, 2020)

Snakesurf said:


> I think you can get at least 3 skinny girls in bikinis in that boat, and yes girls like music so add some more speakers. Please post pics.


Haha! I already tried to invite some it’s on my boat, but sadly they all said no because of corona virus. I’m hope to add at least 2 more speakers and a sub woofer. I have heard that a subwoofer produces better sound when it is tucked away. should I put it away or have it out in the open? Exterior pics are above. Here are some interior pics.


----------



## Craigslist627 (Mar 31, 2020)

I’m trailering the rig with a golf cart


----------

